# EverTorch Ever Tech dual flame Lighter



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

I would like to buy one since missing out on it in the BST forums.

http://www.evertech-inc.com/class.asp?type=57&big=EVER TORCH&parent_id=

I emailed this gentleman who use to frequent this forum
Ever Torch models

User name is replicant argent , Pete.

Does anyone know where I can pick it up, I'm in Vancouver Canada


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

He doesn't frequent this forum anymore but is on another. PM me if you need to know where he is.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

That is a very sharp lighter. Good luck in finding one.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I bought this very lighter awhile ago. It's a nice lighter for the price. IMO.

QUOTE=blazingazn;2947591]I would like to buy one since missing out on

it in the BST forums.

Ever Tech Inc

I emailed this gentleman who use to frequent this forum
Ever Torch models

User name is replicant argent , Pete.

Does anyone know where I can pick it up, I'm in Vancouver Canada








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There is another person who sales these as well. PM me for more info as there is a discount on these when purchased on Amazon.


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks everyone I got a hold of Pete via the website.

Great guy and fast response, I'll let you all know.
Finally dropping my Ronsons!


----------



## blazingazn (Aug 1, 2009)

just got it.
seriously it's awesome.

good weight and nice ping sound.
reliable lights ever time.

only gripe is it is not very wind proof and it seems i play with it too much as it runs out of fuel often.


----------

